# Happy 1st birthday Sage!!!



## sagelfn

My Sagey boy is 1 year old today!! Happy Birthday big guy :wub:

8 wks



















his ears came up overnight at 9 1/2 weeks


















always smiles :wub:









on October 28 he was selected as the daily puppy 









He was proud to have his rabies tag









he has good doggie friends



























his BFF is Annie


















His favorite toy is still his squeaky football


















he LOVES the snow and water





































still smiling









:wub:









his birthday cake








it is storming here today so we'll have birthday party pictures tomorrow


big hug







and thank you to all the board members for your advice, encouragement, laughs, and hugs during our first year.


----------



## AvaLaRue

:birthday: I hope Sage has a wonderful birthday party!! Can't wait to see the pics of the party!! 

The cake is awesome looking!!!:wub:


----------



## onyx'girl

Happy #1! Sage!!! What a handsome boy you are growing into...and a lucky pup to have such the life you lead, good friends, some snow a nice lake and great toys~what more could a pup ask for??? Is your cake liver flavored?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

what a handsome boy he has become (and adorable puppy!) LOVE the cake !! Happy WOOF day Sage!


----------



## poohbearsdad

What a handsome boy! Happy birthday Sage. Chloe sends big sloppy kisses.


----------



## Mrs.K

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

I love the pic where he is covered in snow.


----------



## sagelfn

onyx'girl said:


> Is your cake liver flavored?


its beef flavored..it actually smells like regular delicious cake I thought it would smell like dog food

Thanks for the bday wishes everyone


----------



## GSD MOM

Happy Birthday Sage!! You are such a handsome boy!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Happy birthday Sage! I LOVE that first puppy pic of him, that's a framer. :wub:


----------



## cindy_s

Happy 1st Birthday!!!!!!!!!!! The pictures are great. He's grown into a very handsome boy.


----------

